# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Mid cycle blood work

## GhostHykur7

Mid cycle bw work attached. Having trouble with the spam filter so just hoping to get some feedback. My test looks dosed correctly but need to get control of RBC, AST/ALT, and E2. Any suggestions?

Running 600 mg of test cyp per week (2 pins/week). Also have been running .5 mg EOD arimidex . All ugl gear. i'm 8 weeks in to a 12 week cycle.

----------


## kelkel

Your RBC's are high so you're transporting a lot of oxygen.
Combine that with low MCV, MCH & MCHC and to me it points to a possible iron deficiency. I'd consider running a full iron panel.
ALT/AST can/will be elevated just from working out as well as from what's passing through your liver. That said, it's still a bit high so jump on NAC at about 2400mgs per day, imho. This can help.
Estradiol is elevated even though it's the incorrect test for men and reads higher. Consider adding in one more day of your AI dosage.

----------


## GhostHykur7

Thanks kelkel. The NAC makes sense. I'm taking 600 mg per day now so I can easily bump it up and then I'll reassess the levels with post cycle BW results. 

I will order an iron panel ASAP to get a better handle on RBC numbers. 

I'm confused about what you recommend for the AI dose. I'm running .5 mg EOD now. Should I bump to .5 ED?

----------


## GhostHykur7

I just got my iron BW back. Everything looks in range. Ferritin is on the low/normal side. I think my plan will be to give blood and then reassess the numbers when I get post PCT bw done. If they are sill out of whack then I think a trip to a hematologist might be in order.

----------


## kelkel

Iron doesn't look bad at all. All I meant with the AI was to add in one more day of it.

----------


## GhostHykur7

Thanks brother. That's what I thought but I just had to make sure I wasn't overthinking it.

----------


## Frontpump

what's your cycle dude? Test is through the roof.

----------


## GhostHykur7

Running 600 mg of test cyp per week (2 pins/week). Kalpa Pharmaceuticals. Honestly I was worried it was underdosed from some of the reviews Id seen but it is definitely g2g.

----------

